# Ecotech Marine Vortech MP40 seeing price drop (USA)



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Interesting news, I wonder what the new Canadian price will be.

http://reefbuilders.com/2015/01/09/ecotech-marine-vortech-mp40-price-drop/


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

fury165 said:


> Interesting news, I wonder what the new Canadian price will be.
> 
> http://reefbuilders.com/2015/01/09/ecotech-marine-vortech-mp40-price-drop/


New Canadian pricing to be announced shortly.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I'd expect it to be around 375 - 420 CDN with where our dollar is at right now.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

$358.99 is what they are telling me the MP40 will retail for.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> $358.99 is what they are telling me the MP40 will retail for.


Yep!

I just finished adjusting all EcoTech pricing a few mins ago.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> $358.99 is what they are telling me the MP40 will retail for.


I paid $499+tax now price reduced $ 358.99 sweettt


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the verification guys


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

yeah sucks for anyone that paid more....they dont give us a heads up. the Mp10WEs price went up to $338.
all pricing updated on website.


----------

